# Cycling



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

I was wondering, how big does your tank have to be to cycle it and how do you cycle it?
:shock: 

*V* & Real


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

it can be as little as 1G and there are many posts on cycling, just search for them


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Also here are some websites
http://www.worldcichlids.com/faqs/cycling.html

http://www.honors.montana.edu/~weif/firsttank/cycle.phtml

http://mermaiden.net/Betta/cycling.php

http://faq.thekrib.com/begin-cycling.html


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Cycling anything under 5g is a waste of time imo. I'm not saying it can't be done, but it's way too hard to keep them stable, doing wc in small containers or tanks is the better way to go.

PS: There are no dumb questions, Lexus. The only dumb question is the one that was never asked!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

no theres not dumb questions but it was cute and you can learn alot by googling.


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

Yes, you can learn a lot by googeling, but if you were new here and someone would answer you with that pic, would you still think it's "cute"? The purpose of this forum is to ask questions, otherwise Mark could save himself the trouble and put a google search on the domain index and call it a day!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sorry! geez


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

hehe thanks Thatsfishy For a second there I did feel sorta put down, but i thought it was cute cuz I love bart! *smiles* well thanks for the replyz!


----------



## kidbetta (Feb 2, 2005)

For Cyclying my tanks..... I use Cycle... it works miracles for me! 
Cycle releases massive amounts of beneficial bacteria into the aquarium.

You can get it at any petshop..
I use it for 5 gallon tanks and up.....

I don't wait for days or buy guppies to cycle my tank.... NO fun in doing this.....

So I buy Cycle, I put some on my tank/filter sponge and minutes later I add my fish..... I always did this and never had any trouble....

Like the box says... It rapidly matures new aquariums.... 

Just make sure that the PH and Temp are good before you add your fish... and don't go adding a dozen fish all at once...


----------

